# Server Hiccup



## Twin Rose (Jun 29, 2006)

For some reason, the computer that EN World is located on was without power for several hours today.  Noone at the server was answering the phone (and I think they're probably sick of seeing me on the caller ID).  When it came back, the system date said it was January 2002.  I've since run a database repair, and everything looks to be okay.  Will be running very sluggish while all the tables are being repaired.  (Don't worry, there was no damage, just some strange logs and posts appearing 4 years ago )


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

That explains this:

El Jefe 
LEW Judge
Join Date: Jun 2004
Last Seen: 01-01-02 (07:28 AM)
Posts: 1,178


----------



## Twin Rose (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep!  Everything looks normal now, though?


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Yep!  Everything looks normal now, though?



Checking...

Well, I was told one post was a duplicate, but it never showed up in the thread (Even after trying a second time to post).

The time is off by an hour in the LEW forum

And no, the last on date is still 1-1-02 for El Jefe (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161564&page=6)


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2006)

aaaaiiiieeee.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Also, thread lists don't seem to be updating correctly


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Also, posts seem to be going through faster than the server responds to the browser that it did go through.  I'm thinking this is a side effect of the database update, and should fix itself once that's done.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Working better now


----------



## Twin Rose (Jun 29, 2006)

I had the duplicate post thing too, but that's because I got impatient and thought maybe I didn't click the 'submit' button.  I definately think it's the database optimize going on.  Not sure how long it'll take.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help bront, yeah it does seem to be getting better as it goes along.  All optimized and cleaned up it should be running great I think/hope


----------



## Twin Rose (Jun 29, 2006)

There was, for about 22 minutes.  Yes, there has been a problem and the clock keeps resetting.  "noone" still isn't answering his phone


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2006)

i've made posts that have appeared before posts that other users have already made.  


Edit: yeesh!

posted this at 3:30 PM EST, 6/29/06


----------



## Greylock (Jun 29, 2006)

Someone needs to have a serious word or two with that "Noone" fellow. I've seen him blamed for so many problems, here and elsewhere, and no one has canned him yet.


----------



## JdvnGuest (Jun 29, 2006)

Last I saw, the clock was changed to reflect the right time, but it said AM instead of PM. (this may be related to why the Latest Forum Topics sidebar isn't updating).

Moreover, I can't convince the system that I haven't posted in hours--whenever I try to post under my username, it gives me the


> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> 
> 1. Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 30 seconds.



Message.

Lastly, there's a problem with one of the ads, I think. I get an error message, sometimes, whena page loads. Refreshing lets me see the page, but it's rather annoying.


----------



## JdvnGuest (Jun 29, 2006)

JdvnGuest said:
			
		

> Last I saw, the clock was changed to reflect the right time, but it said AM instead of PM. (this may be related to why the Latest Forum Topics sidebar isn't updating).



And, this should've been posted at the end of the thread, but, apparently, I'm inserted into the middle of the thread, due to the time problem.

... Though, I find that kind of funny.

I also keep getting


> Warning: eregi() [function.eregi]: REG_EMPTY in /includes/functions_spamkill.php on line 26



Whenever I post as a guest.


----------



## Greybar (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm noticing that my replys are appearing farther up-thread than they should.
Is this related to this problem?


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have a slight problem. . .
> 
> You see, I last visited the site in January of '82. . . but I wasn't born until March, and my mom doesn't have an account.  So could someone please help me with this temporal paradox, thanks.




Simple:

1. Return to January of 1982.

2. Steal a new 1982 Macintosh and leave it in Bill Gates' Office. Put a bow on it, stating, "do not open until May."

6. Go Down to 1928, and Kill Hitler.

4. Go Down to 1963, and leave a dead mouse on Douglas Engelbart's desk at work.

3. Go Up to 2010, and steal the next G6 computer.

5. Go Down to 1980, and give the G6 to Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak.

Voila! You've just married your own grandmother!


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 29, 2006)

It won't let me post. Says a poster can only post once every 30 seconds, but I've only posted once today...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 29, 2006)

The server time appears to still be twelve hours behind the real time...

-Hyp.


----------



## Clay_More (Jun 29, 2006)

Where's McFly when you need him


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like the motherboard needs a new battery for the clock.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help bront, yeah it does seem to be getting better as it goes along.  All optimized and cleaned up it should be running great I think/hope



Glad to whine help


----------



## jonesy (Jun 29, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Someone needs to have a serious word or two with that "Noone" fellow. I've seen him blamed for so many problems, here and elsewhere, and no one has canned him yet.



That's a bit unfair. Especially since this time he was actually helping out:


			
				Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Noone at the server was answering the phone...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Someone needs to have a serious word or two with that "Noone" fellow. I've seen him blamed for so many problems, here and elsewhere, and *no one * has canned him yet.




You expect him to fire himself


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 29, 2006)

Si, it seems system time hiccuped again, bumping down to 82.  Is it already fixed?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2006)

oy - what was that!


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes; this time, it was a faulty UPS at the host provider's office. After that, and a brief database table tweak (thanks to either Spoony or Twin Rose, whoever did that!) and it seems fixed.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jun 29, 2006)

Twin Rose, is there a problem with the server clock? The time stamp on everything seems to be 3 hours off. We're having the same problem at CM.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a slight problem. . .

You see, I last visited the site in January of '82. . . but I wasn't born until March, and my mom doesn't have an account.  So could someone please help me with this temporal paradox, thanks.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jun 29, 2006)

I believe the time machine effect SHOULD be over now.  Wow, this thread is entirely confusing to read from the start, isn't it?


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Looks like the motherboard needs a new battery for the clock.




From what Twin Rose explained, I may have been hasty on that: Apparently, the Back-up power system reset the clock, and then someone reset the clock by hand, but got the AM/PM wrong (easy to do on a 24-hr clock )



			
				Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread is entirely confusing to read from the start, isn't it?




Good material for a Time Travel RPG, though.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 29, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> I believe the time machine effect SHOULD be over now.  Wow, this thread is entirely confusing to read from the start, isn't it?



If you can read this, we left the time warp behind.


----------



## reveal (Jun 29, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> 6. Go Down to 1928, and Kill Hitler.




First time I've ever seen a mod Godwin a thread on ENW.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 29, 2006)

Can I post again?  I kept being told I couldn't because I was only allowed to post once every 30 seconds.  Must have been another time warp effect as I thought I hadn't posted in a couple of hours...


----------



## diaglo confused (Jun 29, 2006)

*ditto*



			
				Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Can I post again?  I kept being told I couldn't because I was only allowed to post once every 30 seconds.  Must have been another time warp effect as I thought I hadn't posted in a couple of hours...





ditto.

i hit quick reply on a thread and it went thru or so i thought. but when i went back the post is not there.

i'm still not sure what is up.

diaglo "i've got 2 community server accounts still -- in bed" Ooi


----------



## Twin Rose (Jun 29, 2006)

When the server decides that it's a few hours (or 25 years!) before it actually is, and you posted recently, here's what happens:  It thinks that you just posted a NEGATIVE amount of time ago.  Negative time is less than 30 seconds, therefore, it says you can't post.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 30, 2006)

Henry aren't the temporal paradox's bad enough without you replying to hafrogman's question before he posted it?


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have a slight problem. . .
> 
> You see, I last visited the site in January of '82. . . but I wasn't born until March, and my mom doesn't have an account.  So could someone please help me with this temporal paradox, thanks.



Maybe you had a cell phone with internet?


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Maybe you had a cell phone with internet?




In 1982?  Would the towers even exist?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 30, 2006)

whoah, holy jumping around posts, batman!


----------



## ssampier (Jun 30, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In 1982?  Would the towers even exist?




Did car phones use towers?


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In 1982?  Would the towers even exist?



WiFi laptop then?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Did my posts (14 and 15) help anyone, or did everyone already know what the problem was?


----------



## genshou (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad I took a day off from the forums to play Knights of the Old Republic all day.  I narrowly avoided being sucked into a temporal paradox.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 2, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm glad I took a day off from the forums to play Knights of the Old Republic all day.  I narrowly avoided being sucked into a temporal paradox.



 You say it like temporal paradoxes are _bad_ things.


----------



## genshou (Jul 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You say it like temporal paradoxes are _bad_ things.



Oh, they can be.  What if I ended up being my own grandfather, like Fry?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

Something is still wrong, at least for me.  Posting takes several minutes to successfully occur, and even refreshing a forum with new posts sometimes takes a long time.  Is there trouble with adding in new posts to the database?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Something is still wrong, at least for me.  Posting takes several minutes to successfully occur, and even refreshing a forum with new posts sometimes takes a long time.  Is there trouble with adding in new posts to the database?



 Are you still having this problem? It's working fine for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you still having this problem? It's working fine for me.



 No, it stopped after about an hour.


----------

